# Sigelei 150watt or IPV3



## Carlito (18/1/15)

Hey,

Looking to buy a new box mod don't know which one of the two to purchase any ideas?
Where to buy??


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Carlito said:


> Hey,
> 
> Looking to buy a new box mod don't know which one of the two to purchase any ideas?
> Where to buy??



Not sure about the IPV3, but Sir Vape had a pre-order on the Sigelei 150W...it's closed now but if you contact them they might be able to organize something in the future


----------



## Carlito (18/1/15)

Thanks man appreciate it... 
I hope they can just sold my Hana Mod v3 so need a replacement fast,


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

If they can't help you and you are in a big hurry VapeMob does have the Sigelei 100W on special


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/15)

Hi @Carlito, when you have a chance please introduce yourself here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

If you are interested in registering as a vendor then please check this thread out:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attention-all-vendors-and-resellers.t2201/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito (18/1/15)

Haha yea im in a hurry to SHHmash big clouds but not with the hundred haha if worst case scenario i will just order it online and wait 2 weeks,
besides the 100watt is nice and everything i just really like the finish and the look of the 150 watt...
bt thanks anyway man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Carlito said:


> Haha yea im in a hurry to SHHmash big clouds but not with the hundred haha if worst case scenario i will just order it online and wait 2 weeks,
> besides the 100watt is nice and everything i just really like the finish and the look of the 150 watt...
> bt thanks anyway man



A patient vaper  
You are a rare breed 
Best of luck finding a new mod


----------



## Carlito (19/1/15)

Haha thanks man, 
Not really patient just want a good quality device....
thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

